# Decent B&M in Loreto Bay Mexico?



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

My family just bought a house in Loreto Bay in Mexico. My wife has been down there a bunch decorating and such, but this is my first venture.

I haven't been able to find any info as to if there is a DECENT B&M down there. Anyone have experience?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I wouldn't count on it.


Oh ye of little faith.....

Hahahaha, but he's right. I have not been there exactly but I am in Baja some for work and I am sorry to say that you are not likely to find much except for some Mexicans that are okay and probably some Cohibas for 20 - 45 bucks a stick.

My suggestion is to take your own, please note you can take a max of 25 sticks per traveler, if not they will be confiscated.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope, not that I saw when I was there in early '04. A few of the touristy stands sell some bad Monte #2 fakes.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I checked the Habanos website, and I found the Duty Free store at the Airport. That may be my only salvation. I'll be there in a few hours and let you all know how it goes.

I brought 3 Upmann #2s, but I don't see those lasting me the whole week. ;(

At least they don't have a bunch of crazy laws for where I can/can't smoke.


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

your closest bet is cabo, I know for sure the 2 melia resorts sell real ones in the gift shop, I do believe there is a reputable store in cabo, but can't vouch as I haven't been there.

La Paz may have a place as well, just do some research, on sources and the cigars as well, most mexican fakes are pretty obvious.

And Loreto is nice, a friend sold his two houses a couple years ago, beautiful little houses on the beach, he spent so much money there they made him an honorary policia, badge and all.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

audilicious said:


> And Loreto is nice, a friend sold his two houses a couple years ago, beautiful little houses on the beach, he spent so much money there they made him an honorary policia, badge and all.


That doesn't surprise me. There's even a "taxi mafia" that the local police supports. If you transport anyone other than your direct family outside of a resort, you can get thrown in jail for the night.

Mr Doug, which airport are you flying into? I hope you don't plan on finding a "duty free" at the Loreto airport. It's home to a single sandy strip, two or three small buildings and a water tower that doubles as the "control tower".


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Doug ~

Bring your own...I spend 60+ days a year in Baja (I have a place way north of yours) and always bring my own sticks. Those that are legitimate are pricey. Enjoy...Baja is great.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm on a borrowed internet connection, so I need to be brief, but I wanted to share this with you all.

I get to the Loreto Bay Hotel and they have a 4' tall humidor with a NICE assortment of Habanos in it...until I opened the thing up.

Humidity was 95% according to the meter, there was mold covering about every singel soaking wet cigar. I'll take pics later, but I about cried. There are about 6 boxes of LEGITIMATELY good cigars. All ruined...

More later.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics I was able to sneak from the Hotel. This is a crying shame...

That ain't plume...that's mold. 

NOTE: Look at the humidity level on the meter.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Later that day...In the airport on the way out, I was buying a Coke from the store. The lady behind the counter was pointing out the Cuban Cigars they had there. These weren't moldy, but certainly weren't real by any stretch of the imagination. Ever seen a glossy band on a Montecristo #2...that was about 2" longer than any other #2 I've ever seen?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I recently spoke to the owner of a B&M I frequent and he seemed to be stuck in a loop about how horrible the cigars in Mexico are and that its virtually impossible to find a genuine cuban there.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> I'm on a borrowed internet connection, so I need to be brief, but I wanted to share this with you all.
> 
> I get to the Loreto Bay Hotel and they have a 4' tall humidor with a NICE assortment of Habanos in it...until I opened the thing up.
> 
> ...


That's a shame! With that said I've never seen decent looking smokes at a hotel infact I think a petition should be started banning hotels from carrying premium sticks.


----------

